# Graduate!!!!



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I am officially a high school graduate! The ceremony was today, and I am so indescribably glad to be done with that place. I know most people have a little sentimentality about graduation, but I go to such a crappy high school that I won't miss a thing. The school used to be great, some of my best memories happened at school with teachers and friends, but those days are long gone and have been replaced by some of the most incompetent, hypocritical, and just generally idiotic people you could possibly choose to run a school. I will NOT miss a single thing about that place, I said my goodbyes to the school I actually liked long ago. GOOD RIDDANCE NEW COVENANT SCHOOL!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

Amen! My last day of school is June 13th and I can't wait! Well, I don't even technically go to high school.... I stopped going to school a couple of moths into the school year bc I basically wanted to kill everyone there, so instead of me dropping out, the vice principal offered to let me go to the "tutoring center" which is where all the suspended kids go. Yay. But I only have to go to school for four hours a day which is cool  congratulations, happy never-ever-have-to-back-to-school day!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks! It feels so good. I also got the traditional money and card gifts from family members, so of course I'm going to end up spending it all on my rats  I'm planning to use the money to get them spayed finally 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, I'm asking for gift card for pet stores and anywhere visa gift cards for vet visits.... Thats where all my money goes anyway! I have a vet appointment for my boy, Bobby, for tomorrow morning to get neutered. It's the mandatory visit to make sure they're healthy enough for surgery, but after he's cleared, snip snip!  I wanted to get my girly spayed too, but it would cost $400 and I (unfortunately) just don't have that kinda cash


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah it's gonna cost me about $300 to spay both girls, which is a lot of money but I figure it's $300 now and then hopefully I can prevent future vet visits and tumor removals and thus save money in the long run and have healthier rats 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Congratulations! Such an exciting time.


----------



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

I totally get what you mean. I got "graduated" too on thursday. I've hated going to high school and have had to deal with loads of crap. I've ended up being a very reserved person and I don't like talking to people much because people have screwed me over too many times.
I'm thankful It's over with and I don't have to deal with this again (well...)


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Kuraudia said:


> I totally get what you mean. I got "graduated" too on thursday. I've hated going to high school and have had to deal with loads of crap. I've ended up being a very reserved person and I don't like talking to people much because people have screwed me over too many times.
> I'm thankful It's over with and I don't have to deal with this again (well...)


Yeah, and I went to a Christian private school so you can probably guess how that went. It used to be great, but in the past year or so the old staff left and new staff came in. We have a dress code, and the new teachers especially would basically use their authority and ability to enforce the dress code to target kids they didn't like. Another teacher literally told his students that the reason we didn't have field trip week (where each grade goes to a different city for a week) because the trips cos the school too much money. Well actually, the parents pay for their child's expenses, my parents have spent hundreds of dollars to send me on these trips. The REAL reason why we don't have school trips anymore is because on my 8th grade field trip to Philadelphia some of the parent chaperones and possibly teachers went down to the hotel lobby and got drunk, then one of the parents came upstairs and started acting aggressive towards a student. I actually witnessed it from across the hall, the students had just accidentally locked themselves out of their room but the parent was screaming at them and acting extremely aggressive. I later found out he even roughly grabbed a student and pinned him against the wall. Being the great Christian institution my school is, the administration chose NOT to tell any of the parents what happened. The teachers even basically lied to is students about what happened to confuse us so we wouldn't tell our parents. My parents and others later found out through rumors and I think even the parents of the kid who got grabbed. Okay so with that in mind, the teacher who told his students why we didn't have field trips anymore also told his students (at a Christian school mind you!) that he's glad we don't do school trips anymore because he would rather make more money than spend time with his students. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations! from what you are saying here, it sure seems like a good school to be done with


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Yeah, and I went to a Christian private school so you can probably guess how that went. It used to be great, but in the past year or so the old staff left and new staff came in. We have a dress code, and the new teachers especially would basically use their authority and ability to enforce the dress code to target kids they didn't like. Another teacher literally told his students that the reason we didn't have field trip week (where each grade goes to a different city for a week) because the trips cos the school too much money. Well actually, the parents pay for their child's expenses, my parents have spent hundreds of dollars to send me on these trips. The REAL reason why we don't have school trips anymore is because on my 8th grade field trip to Philadelphia some of the parent chaperones and possibly teachers went down to the hotel lobby and got drunk, then one of the parents came upstairs and started acting aggressive towards a student. I actually witnessed it from across the hall, the students had just accidentally locked themselves out of their room but the parent was screaming at them and acting extremely aggressive. I later found out he even roughly grabbed a student and pinned him against the wall. Being the great Christian institution my school is, the administration chose NOT to tell any of the parents what happened. The teachers even basically lied to is students about what happened to confuse us so we wouldn't tell our parents. My parents and others later found out through rumors and I think even the parents of the kid who got grabbed. Okay so with that in mind, the teacher who told his students why we didn't have field trips anymore also told his students (at a Christian school mind you!) that he's glad we don't do school trips anymore because he would rather make more money than spend time with his students.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


God, that is awful! Really, really glad you're done with it.


----------

